# Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - Bold move for Drew Estate



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The appearance is that of a typical Habano with the large ACID blue label. Construction appears normal with the light sound of crinkling when the ...

Read the full review here: Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - Bold move for Drew Estate


----------

